# An Unknown Waterfall



## Cactiflower (Dec 11, 2011)

Found this waterfall just 100 feet from the main road in my small town of McKinleyville, Ca been here a year and was never told of this waterfall. My first attempt at water. 




Waterfall_edited-1 by Lucky 7 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Tiberius47 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice.  What was your exposure?


----------



## Frequency (Dec 19, 2011)

Good shot


----------



## VItotheTI (Dec 19, 2011)

nice find. 

it seems as if the rock face on the left is a bit out of focus. Obv. just nitpicking but it pulled my eye a bit. Still, this is far better than anything I have taken in my limited experience.


----------

